# اسئلة ..صريحة..حزينة .. جريئة..عاطفية..مؤلمة



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

*اتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,

ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء ودبلوماسيه بدلا من الا متناع عن الاجابه ,,

.:: لنبدأ ::.



1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟


2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟


3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟


4_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟



5_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟


6_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟



7_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟


8_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟



9_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟


10_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟



11_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟



12_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟



13_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟



14_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟



15_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟


16_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟


17_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟



18_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟




19_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟




20_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ؟*[/b]

​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> *اتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,*
> 
> 
> *ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء ودبلوماسيه بدلا من الا متناع عن الاجابه ,,*
> ...


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

*1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*
*علي قدر المستطاع*​ 
*2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟*
*لأي شخص بالمنتدي جرحته يوماً*​

*3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟*
*لذيذه ... ممتعه ... غريبه ... جارحه ... غداره*
*أعشقها*​ 
*4_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟*
*علي الحب الضائع والم الفراق*​ 
*5_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟*
*يدي اليسري *
*علشان اليد اليمني تعبت :new6:*​ 
*6_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟*
*أعتقد هذا ولكن*
*لتكن مشيئتك يارب*​ 
*7_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*
*السؤال هل أنتصرت علي حزنك يوماً ... هذا أدق*​ 
*8_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟*
*أختي ....*​ 
*9_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟*
*من يومين قبل ما أنام هههه*
*وأنا بكتب شعر جديد أسمه قبل الرحيل*​ 
*10_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟*
*عادي 27*​ 
*11_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟*
*أحبكم وأتمني أن أنساكم*
*كون الحب جارح في وقت فراقه*​ 
*12_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟*
*أنا في الشغل وصعب أغلق عيني *​ 
*13_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟*
*لا أنا دائماً أقع مع أشخاص تستطيع التدمير ودائماً تبدأ معي *​ 
*14_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟*
*وأنا نايم بفكر وأنا ماشي بفكر*
*أنا قربت أموت من التفكير*​ 
*15_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟*
*عائلتي الصغيره كوني بعيد عنهم*​ 
*16_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟*
*لا *​ 
*17_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟*
*قلبه *​ 
*18_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟*
*الصخور التي تعيق طريق الضعفاء*
*يستخدمها الأقويا للصعود للقمه*
*وأنا أحاول وحتي إن طال الوقت*​ 
*19_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*
*السيجاره*
:t3:​ 
*20_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ؟*​​​
*رائع*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> apsoti قال:
> 
> 
> > *اتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,*​
> ...


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*
> 
> *علي قدر المستطاع*​
> *2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟*
> ...


 
لا تمام يا توتا


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا تمام يا توتا


* توتا مين >>>>>:thnk0001:*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *توتا مين >>>>>:thnk0001:*​



يوووووووووووووووووة انا اقولك نادر تقولى نادر مين اقولك توتا تقولى توتا مين نادر مش انتا بس توتا انتا وان كان عاجبك بقى :nunu0000:​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يوووووووووووووووووة انا اقولك نادر تقولى نادر مين اقولك توتا تقولى توتا مين نادر مش انتا بس توتا انتا وان كان عاجبك بقى :nunu0000:​


*Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*




> قـــــرار تحت ضغــط


:bud: :act19: :bud:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*​
> 
> 
> 
> :bud: :act19: :bud:​


 
:crying::crying:
توتا وحش اخس عليك اخس​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> :crying::crying:
> 
> 
> توتا وحش اخس عليك اخس​


:10FEE3~1106::609bu:  :10FEE3~1106:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> :10FEE3~1106::609bu: :10FEE3~1106:​


 
هخلى روك يشيل اشكال دى بسببك :boxing:​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> هخلى روك يشيل اشكال دى بسببك :boxing:​


*  اخس عليك اخس *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *اخس عليك اخس *​


 
واخدها كوبى :59:​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> واخدها كوبى :59:​


*صح طول عمرك نصحه*
*مش بقولك سرقه *
*ودلوقتي أنا قاعد علي كمبيوتر المدير ..... سرقه برده *
*أما الكمبيوتر بتاعي الخاص بي في الشغل بيكتب أنجليزي بس :giveup:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> *اتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء ودبلوماسيه بدلا من الا متناع عن الاجابه ,,
> 
> ...




*ميرسى يا ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *صح طول عمرك نصحه*​
> 
> *مش بقولك سرقه *
> *ودلوقتي أنا قاعد علي كمبيوتر المدير ..... سرقه برده *​
> *أما الكمبيوتر بتاعي الخاص بي في الشغل بيكتب أنجليزي بس :giveup:*​


 
ياريت كنت ناصحة على الاقل مكنش فى حاجات كتير ها مر بيها بس بيضحك عليك مديرك ازاى بتاعك يكتب انجلش وهو عربى لا دا تحيز واستخدام لسلطة  :new6:


----------



## *koki* (17 أبريل 2010)

1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
مش فاهمة

2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
لحد زعلتوا

3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
حــــــــــــــــــــزن

4_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
على اقاربى


5_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
السيد المسيح

6_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
يعنى


7_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
اه

8_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
الرب يسوع


9_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
امبارح

10_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
اكيد بس اقول لية محدش هيستفاد


11_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
انى خاطىء


12_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
السلام فى العالم كله


13_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
لا خالص


14_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


15_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
اعز اصدقائى

16_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
لا مش بكره

17_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
ذكى

18_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
لا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا

19_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
الخطية

20_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ؟
فكره حلوه اوى​عجبتنى :new8:


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> > اتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> >
> > ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء ودبلوماسيه بدلا من الا متناع عن الاجابه ,,
> 
> ...


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> apsoti قال:
> 
> 
> > متخافيش هجاوب على كل الاسئله غلاسه بقى ههههههه
> ...


----------



## elamer1000 (18 أبريل 2010)

*1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*
*بحاول اتمنى افعل ما اقوله
اصلى لربنا انا اكون كما اقول ولا اكون كالقبور المبيضة من الخارج
* 

*2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟*
     لربى

*3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟*
*حياتى بس احلى حاجه فيها وجود ربنا معايا*


*4_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟*
*على اى حد المته بقصد او غير قصد*



*5_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟*
*مفيش حد غير ربنا *


*6_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟*
لا ابدا ابدا مهما كانت المتاعب



*7_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*
*فترة لكن عدت*


*8_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟*
اتمنى يكون ربى



*9_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟*
*من فترة*


*10_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟*
*اه طبعا 23 و فى شهر 6 ها اكمل 24*
​ 


*11_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟*


اقر انى حياتى مش منظمة الفترة دى



*12_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟*
*ههههههههههههه ولا حاجه*



*13_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟*

لا واتمنى الا اكون كده بقصد او بغير

*14_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟*
كنت بس خف التفكير دلوقتى نشكر ربنا



*15_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟*
ههههههههههه
معنديش وقت كتيررررر

*16_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟*
*لا للكره ممكن اغضب بس*


*17_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟*
روحه بس مش من كلمتين طبعا


*18_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟*

انت الان لا تعرف لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد
ليس الان
 

*19_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*

الخطية


*20_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ؟*
شغال


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> بنت موسى الاسود قال:
> 
> 
> > > مش عارفة حاسة انك بتردى وانتى مخنوقة منى مش عارفة ليه
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> 1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> ​



ممممم..
وده أنا أجاوب عليه ازاى بقى :2:
هو انا شايفة انى فى المنتدى زى مانا بره المنتدى كشخصية عموما
بس مش فاكرة حاجة أنها قولتها فى المنتدى كانت جد عشان أنفذها بره
ههههه​


Apsoti قال:


> 2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟​



لمخلصى ​



Apsoti قال:


> 3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
> ​



كتاب حياتى ياعين ماشفت زيه كتاب:fun_lol:
هههههه
الحمدلله كويسة وشيفاها بتبقى أحسن 
ونشكر ربنا على كل شىء ​


Apsoti قال:


> 4_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟​



هبكى على نفسى :love34:​


Apsoti قال:


> 5_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟​



طبعا مفيش أحن من أيد ربنا 
بس لو فى حياتى هيبقى ...:t30:
هههههه​


Apsoti قال:


> 6_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟​



أه كنت شايفة حظى أسوأ من السوء نفسه 
بس دلوقتى شايفة أنى محظوظة :yahoo:​


Apsoti قال:


> 7_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟​



يوووووه كتييييييييير بس برجع لطبيعتى بسرعة 
بقدر أتغلب عليه​


Apsoti قال:


> 8_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟​



لأغلى شخص فى حياتى:Love_Letter_Send: ​


Apsoti قال:


> 9_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟​



يوم الأتنين المواااافق 19 \ 4​


Apsoti قال:


> 10_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟​



شوووووووور عمرى 22 سنة ​


Apsoti قال:


> 11_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟​



أحم أحم ..
أقر أن المدعوة مرمر أن منتدى الكنيسة عرفنى على أحلى وأجمل وأغلى شخصيات 
وبدون ذكر أسماء وهما هيعرفوا نفسهم طبعا
ههههههه​


Apsoti قال:


> 13_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
> ​



أحم ..
شخصية غالية عليااااااا:t13:​


Apsoti قال:


> 14_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟​



أه طبعاااااااا ​


Apsoti قال:


> 15_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟​



كفاية أحراج بقى:blush2:
ههههههه​


Apsoti قال:


> 16_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟​



بصى يا مرنون انا مش ملاك ولا وصلت لمحبة ربنا عشان أحب كل الناس 
بس موصلتش لكره بشدة ولا لكره اصلا ممكن تسميه عدم راحة للشخصية اللى قدامك 
عشان كده مش حابه تتعاملى معاها مش كارهها ​



Apsoti قال:


> 17_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟​



الروح الحلوة والطيييييبة  والأخلاق:yaka:​


Apsoti قال:


> 18_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
> ​



هى أيه بس أنا بعتبرها حكمة
 لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت ​


Apsoti قال:


> 19_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟​



الزعل .. زعلى وحش شويتين​


Apsoti قال:


> 19
> 20_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ؟
> ​



جميييييييل بس تاعبنى بقالى ساعة بجاوب ههه
كل حاجة منك جميل يا حبى 
ويلا عاوزة أشوف أجابتك وبلاش زوغاااااان :11azy:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> *اتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء ودبلوماسيه بدلا من الا متناع عن الاجابه ,,
> 
> ...



*موضوع جميل والاسئلة لذيذة كتير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

*

1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
بحاول

2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
لأآ شخص زعل منى

3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

متقلبه شويه مع ربنا وشويه مع العالم

4_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟

مش عارف
مجربتش

5_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

المنديل ههههههههه

6_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟

جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


7_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟

كتيرررررررررررررررررررر

8_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

للى بحبها


9_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟

بجد مش فاكر 
اعتقد من فتره كبيره

10_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
18سنه
وشهر 
ويوم بالظبط


11_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

اقر واعترف انى استفت كتير من منتدى الكنيسه


12_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

بصراحه جمبنا فرح فأعرفى بقا اللى خطر على بالى ههههههههههه


13_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او  الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

لالالالالالا ابدا
انا بشجع الناس على الافضل 



14_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

مش اوى


15_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟

دكتور الميكانيكا 
بنفكر بعد ما نعدى من السنه دى ناخد حقنا ازاى على بيعمله فينا دا لو عدينا ههههههه

16_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
ا
لمتكبر/الخاين/الكذاب
فى ناس مش كتير من الصفات دى اتعاملت معاها 

17_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

خفه دمه فى المواقف المضحكه
وحكمته فى الجد
واحيانا الشخص بيبقى شكله جذاب فبعجب بيه

18_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟

لكل شئ تحت السما وقت



19_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

هى مش يوميا بس تعتبر عاده (العصبيه)



20_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ؟

اسئله رووووعه بس محرجه شويه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

هوة السبب الرئيسى لدخولى هنا 
ان ميرنا ابسوتى وحشتنى جدا شقاوتها 
فقلت اجى اشاغب معاها شوية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:download:




Apsoti قال:


> *اتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,*​
> 
> 
> *ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء ودبلوماسيه بدلا من الا متناع عن الاجابه ,,*​
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

*أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*

* 1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ *

* 2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟ *

* 3_ ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟ *

* 4_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟ *

* 5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟ *

* 6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟ *

* 7_لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟ *

* 8_ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟ *

* 9_ من يسكن قلبك؟ *

* 10_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟ *

* 11_ هل تدخل الشات ؟ولماذا؟ *

* 12_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟ *

* 13_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟ *

* 14_ (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا *
* تقصد بها ؟ *

* 15_ (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟ *

* 16_ متى اخر مره بكيت؟ *

* 17_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟ *

* 18_هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟ *

* 19_هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟ *

* 20_بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟ *

* 21_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟ *

* 22_هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟ *

* 23_ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟ *

* 24_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟ *

* 25_هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟ *

* 26_هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟ *

* 27_هل انت مدمن تفكير؟ *

* 28_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟ *

* 29_ اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟ *

* 30_هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟ *

* 31_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ *

* 32_هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟ *

* 33_ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟ *

* 34_ اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟ *

* 35_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟ *

* 36_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟ *

* 37_ ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟ *

* 38_ ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت ملايينا او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين؟ *

* 39_ هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟ *

* 40 _ مارأيك في صاحب الموضوع بصراحه ؟ *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*

*1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ 

لأ مش نسبه 100 %

2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟ 

لعضوه مباركه معانا

3_ ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟ 

الله يسهلك

4_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟ 

حياه ممله وسيئه الحظ دائما

5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟ 

علي جدي وعمي الله يرحمهم

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟ 

ولدتي

7_لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟ 

حبيبتي

8_ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟ 

جيد جدا

9_ من يسكن قلبك؟ 

حاليا الله واعلم

10_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟ 

جداااااااااا

11_ هل تدخل الشات ؟ولماذا؟ 

ايون , عشان ارخم 

12_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟ 

ايون

13_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟ 

لأنسانه عزيزه عليا جدا

14_ (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا 
تقصد بها ؟ 

قصه حب قديمه

15_ (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟ 


:heat:

16_ متى اخر مره بكيت؟ 

من فتره قريبه

17_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟ 

لبنان وسوريا وانجلترا

18_هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟ 

شهر فبراير الجاي يبقي كملت 24

19_هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟ 

لا

20_بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟ 

أقر وأعترف انك نصه يا روزي :t30:

21_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟ 

نفس الأنسانه اللي بعزها جدا

22_هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟ 

لسه مجربتش الحمد لله

23_ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟ 

الزواج ممن احب طبعا
الشهاده ولا لها لزمه في بلدنا

24_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟ 

اكيد , المهم يكون الطرفين متأكدين من مشاعرهم

25_هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟ 

أكيد طبعا , لأننا في مجتمع مختلط لازم يكون في صداقه بين الجنسين

26_هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟ 

العمليه او الاجتماعيه الحمد لا
العاطفيه مش عارف ممكن اه او لا

27_هل انت مدمن تفكير؟ 

ودي مشكلتي اللي هتشل مخي

28_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟ 

نفس الانسانه العزيزه علي قلبي 

29_ اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟ 

بناء الكنائس في كل شارع وكل قريه وكل مدينه
الدعوه للمسيحيه ونشر كلمه ربنا

30_هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟ 

الحمد لله مش بعرف ولا بحب الكره

31_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ 

خليني ساكت أحسن
بدل ما أكون مايكل كوكو بشريطه

32_هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟ 

لأ طبعا الشخص مش بمظهره لان كتير بيكون المظهر خداع
الشخص بتفكيره وبأسلوبه مع الناس

33_ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟ 

طريقه تفكيره وروحه المرحه واسلوبه المحترم

34_ اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟ 

اعتذر وانسحب بكل هدوء
مع شرح كل الاسباب 

35_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟ 

لاتقف كثيرا عند أخطــــــاء ماضيك .. لأنها ستحيل حاضرك 
جحيمــا ، ومستقبلك حطامــا .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبـــار 
تعطيك دفعة جديــدة في طريــــق الحق والصواب

و

لا تتخيّـل كل النــاس ملائكة فتنهار احلامك .. ولاتجعل ثقتك 
بهم عميـــاء .. لأنك ستبكي يومـــا على سذاجتك 

36_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟ 

بتعصب بسرعه وباخد قرار بسرعه من غير تفكير

37_ ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟ 

ولد / مارك وديفيد وجون
بنت / جوسفين وميريام وماريا وسلفانا

38_ ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت ملايينا او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين؟ 

اروح الملاهي

39_ هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟ 

احيانا مش في كل شيء

40 _ مارأيك في صاحب الموضوع بصراحه ؟

انسانه جميله بعزها جدااا
وهي عرفه كده كويس
ربنا يحميها ويفرح قلبها دايما​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




mikel coco قال:


> *1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ ​*
> 
> *لأ مش نسبه 100 %*​
> 
> ...


 

يا سيدي يا سيدي

ميرسي يا باشا علي الاجابات الجميلة وعلي الكلام الاجمل

بس اعترافك اللي فوق ده هفجرك عشانه ههههههههههه

وانت عارف بقي ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> يا سيدي يا سيدي
> 
> ميرسي يا باشا علي الاجابات الجميلة وعلي الكلام الاجمل
> 
> ...




*بذمتك يابت اعتراف صح ولا غلط 
شفت بنفسي محدش قاللي :a63:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




mikel coco قال:


> *بذمتك يابت اعتراف صح ولا غلط *
> 
> *شفت بنفسي محدش قاللي :a63:*​


 

هش ياااااااااااض

انا احتج :t32:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> هش ياااااااااااض
> 
> انا احتج :t32:




*هههههههههههه
:smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*

* 1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ *

*لا مش دايما *

* 2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟ *

*لماما*

* 3_ ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟ *

*مع الف سلامة كانت فرصة سعيدة *

* 4_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟ *

*حياة فى قلق وحيرة وارتباك لكن الرب كان فيها وباركنى كتير بالرغم من مخاوفى*

* 5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟ *

*ابكى على عمتى *

* 6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟ *

*ماما*

* 7_لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟ *

*مش عارفة*

* 8_ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟ *

*ممتاز*

* 9_ من يسكن قلبك؟ *

*الرب يسوع وبس*

* 10_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟ *

*لا أؤمن بالحظ واكيد حظى مش سئ*

* 11_ هل تدخل الشات ؟ولماذا؟ *

*لالا ممل*

* 12_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟ *

*اه الايام ديه بالذات*

* 13_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟ *

*صديقة اتعلمت منها كتير*

* 14_ (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا *
* تقصد بها ؟ *

*اقصد بيها قرارى الاخير الى غير حاجات كتير  فى حياتى بلا رجعة*

* 15_ (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟ *

*مفيش حد يستاهل غير الرب يسوع بجد*

* 16_ متى اخر مره بكيت؟ *

*الاسبوع الى فات*

* 17_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟ *

*فرنسا , باريس عاصمة النور والامل*

* 18_هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟ *

*طبعااااااااا وهو معروف اصلا 14 سنة ونص*

* 19_هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟ *

*لا*

* 20_بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟ *

*أقر بأنى ضعيفة اضعف مما تتخيلوا رغم انى ساعات ابان قوية*

* 21_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

خطر على بالى جزيرة بعيدة اكون فيها مع الى بحبهم ونعيش فى سلام من غير ما اخاف او اقلق على حد*

* 22_هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟ *

*لا أؤيد الزواج اساسا ههههههه ,الزواج التقليدى ده طريقته بايخة وفيها اهانة ايه اتنين مش يعرفوا بعض رايحين يتفرجوا على بعض كأنهم هيشتروا طماطم اهانة خصوصا للبنت*

* 23_ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟ *

*شهادتى طبعا , بس اصلا مفيش وجه مقارنة*

* 24_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟ *

*اكيد*

* 25_هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟ *

*اكيد ديه ارقى انواع الصداقة وانضجها لان الاتنين بيكون تفكيرهم اعلى من افكار المراهقين ووصلوا لمرحلة انهم اصدقاء رغم الاختلاف بينهم دون التفكير فى اى شئ اخر *

* 26_هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟ *

*لا خالص انا وش ذلك بردو ؟؟؟؟؟هههههه*

* 27_هل انت مدمن تفكير؟ *

*نفسى حد يوقفلى دماغى عن التفكير شوية علشان ارتاح*

* 28_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟ *

*شخص عزيز عليا *

* 29_ اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟ *

*أعدام جماعى هههههههه لا اول حاجة هعلم الناس معنى العدل والمحبة وقبول الاخر والمساواة وعدم التدخل فى حياة الاخرين وحب العمل والانتاج والابداع واشوف حل للفقر والظلم *

* 30_هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟ *

*لا خالص*

* 31_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ *

*ممممم مش عارفة*

* 32_هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟
*ساعات

* 33_ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟ *

*ابتسامته*

* 34_ اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟ *

*مش عارفة*

* 35_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟ *

*لاتؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد*

* 36_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟ *

*التفكير الكتير*

* 37_ ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟ *

*الولاد :مايكل ,مارك ,ماثيو 
البنات : نورا ,نانسى هههههه ,شارلوت,ناتالى ,ناتاشا ,ادريانا
* 
* 38_ ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت ملايينا او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين؟ *


*هههه اشترى قصر 

* * 39_ هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟ *

*لا خالص*

* 40 _ مارأيك في صاحب الموضوع بصراحه ؟ *

*عسل وقمر وسكر وكتكوتة المنتدى فعلا *
​


----------



## سور (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*



روزي86 قال:


> *1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ *​
> 
> بحاول
> *2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟ *
> ...


 
اسئلة صعبة قوى فكرتى فيها ازاى ديه كلها


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*

الله يعين اللي هيجاوب بصراحه مش هجاوب لاني هكدب لو جوبت
ههههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *:smil15::smil15:*​


 

ههههههههههه leasantr


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




Nancy2 قال:


> *1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ *​
> 
> *لا مش دايما *​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

بكسف انا هههههههههه:smil12:

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




سور قال:


> اسئلة صعبة قوى فكرتى فيها ازاى ديه كلها


 

ههههههههه 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

وانتي كمان عارفه انا بحبك اد ايه
ربنا يخليكي ليا ويخليلك اسرتك 

نورتيني


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الله يعين اللي هيجاوب بصراحه مش هجاوب لاني هكدب لو جوبت
> ههههههههههههههههه
> مرسي يا روزي


 

امممممممم
فينا من الحركات دي يا تينا ههههههههه

علي العموم يكفيني مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*

معلش يا بنوته عارفه انها حركه اي كلام بس اعزريني
هههههههههههههههه
بدل ما اضرب
ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




مارتينا فوفو قال:


> معلش يا بنوته عارفه انها حركه اي كلام بس اعزريني
> هههههههههههههههه
> بدل ما اضرب
> ههههههههه


 

هههههههههه ولا يهمك يا حبي

يبقالي عندك بقي هههههههه:bud:


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*



mikel coco قال:


> *1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
اجاباتك شددنى انى اكمل للاخر وبما انى متطفله اموت واعرف مين الانسانه الى كل شويه تجيب سرتها فى اجاباتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *
> اجاباتك شددنى انى اكمل للاخر وبما انى متطفله اموت واعرف مين الانسانه الى كل شويه تجيب سرتها فى اجاباتك​*




ههههههههههه نفس السؤال اللي سألته

بس عرفت خلاص هههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *
> اجاباتك شددنى انى اكمل للاخر وبما انى متطفله اموت واعرف مين الانسانه الى كل شويه تجيب سرتها فى اجاباتك​*




*وليه الاحراج ده بقي
كفايه عليكي انسانه :a63:​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*



روزي86 قال:


> * 1*
> 
> 
> > *_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ *
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه نفس السؤال اللي سألته
> 
> بس عرفت خلاص هههههههههههه:smil15:




*سيحي في المنطقه بقي يا نصه :ranting:​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*



mikel coco قال:


> > *وليه الاحراج ده بقي
> > كفايه عليكي انسانه :a63:​*



كده انا فهمت ياا كل ده اسم ربنا يفرح قلبك كتيير اووى


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> روزي86 قال:
> 
> 
> > * 1*
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




mikel coco قال:


> *سيحي في المنطقه بقي يا نصه :ranting:​*




ههههههههه لالالالالالا عيب

لست انا هذا الرجل

انا هقولها في نشرة الاخبار بس هههههههه:08:


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*



روزي86 قال:


> > ههههههههه لالالالالالا عيب
> >
> > لست انا هذا الرجل
> >
> > انا هقولها في نشرة الاخبار بس هههههههه:08:


*هى ايه دى بقى اتفضلى معاكى نشره اخبار التطفل يا استاذه روزى
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> * 1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> أنا الطبيعي بتاعي لو مقدرش اعمل حاجة مقولهاش ولو قلت حاجة يبقي لازم اكون اول اللي يعمل بيها
> *
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لراي في صاحب الموضوع شخص مشاغب وكل مواضيعه جامده ومحرجة


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *هى ايه دى بقى اتفضلى معاكى نشره اخبار التطفل يا استاذه روزى
> *​




ههههههههه :bud:

شكلي هضرب انهارده


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




abokaf2020 قال:


> بالنسبة لراي في صاحب الموضوع شخص مشاغب وكل مواضيعه جامده ومحرجة




احم احم  ههههههههه ده انا غلبانه هههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يسعدك دايما


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> كده انا فهمت ياا كل ده اسم ربنا يفرح قلبك كتيير اووى





*طب ماتفهميني معاكي

ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




mikel coco قال:


> *طب ماتفهميني معاكي
> 
> ويفرح قلبك دايما​*





ههههههههههه وانا وانا:dance::yahoo:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالا عيب
> 
> لست انا هذا الرجل
> 
> انا هقولها في نشرة الاخبار بس هههههههه:08:





*يخرب بيت الكلمه دي
صدعتيني بيها 

قولي برحتك يا ابو حفيظه :act23:
ولابيهشني​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




mikel coco قال:


> *يخرب بيت الكلمه دي
> صدعتيني بيها
> 
> قولي برحتك يا ابو حفيظه :act23:
> ولابيهشني​*




هههههههههههه

كوبه في وشك:59:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> كوبه في وشك:59:




*يابت انتي مش حفظه غير جملتين بس
تحبي اسمعهملك
غيري والنبي :gun:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




mikel coco قال:


> *يابت انتي مش حفظه غير جملتين بس
> تحبي اسمعهملك
> غيري والنبي :gun:​*




لع

اغير ليش

حد قالك عليا شريط هههههههه:a63:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> لع
> 
> اغير ليش
> 
> حد قالك عليا شريط هههههههه:a63:




*لمضه من يومك يا نصه​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




mikel coco قال:


> *لمضه من يومك يا نصه​*




هههههههههه

اخجلتم تواضعنا يا ميكي ماوس :yahoo::dance:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> * 1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ *
> في اغلب الاوقات اه
> 
> 
> ...



وشكرا ههههههههه :mus13::t19:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: أسـئـلـة مـحـرجـة جـريـئـة صريـحـة مـؤلـمـة كـلـكـم آدخـلـو وجـآوبــو ..*




روزي86 قال:


> وشكرا ههههههههه :mus13::t19:




*رغم انك فوتي سؤالين يا سوسه
ومنهم سؤال مهم :thnk0001:
بس نعديها المره دي​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

فين ده يا لئيم انت هههههههههههه

يا ساتر عليك


----------



## مملكة الغابة (21 يناير 2011)

*1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
*  اكيد
*2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
لربى ومخلصى

3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
مجموعة من الاحداث

4_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
مفيش حد معين عايزة ابكى علية


5_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
انا

6_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟

لا اؤمن بالحظ اؤمن بمشيئة اللة

7_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
نعم

8_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

الى كل انسان غالى عليا

9_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
من وقت قريب
10_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
نعم فاضل كام شهر ويبقى عندى17 سنة


11_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
لا يوجد اعترافات


12_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
امتحانات الثانوية العامة


13_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

لا

14_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
بيقولو


15_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
ناس كتير

16_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
لا

17_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
اسلوبة الراقى 


18_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون اللة*
*راس الحكمة مخافة اللة



19_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
الشتيمة



20_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ؟*[/b]

جامد فحت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> فين ده يا لئيم انت هههههههههههه
> 
> يا ساتر عليك





*15 و 22
مين اللي لئيم بقي​*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

*
1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

نعم
2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟

لنفسي
3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
عشت مع صراع طويل

4_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟

على ايامى فى الظلام
 
5_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
امى

6_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟

لا 

7_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟

كثيرا
8_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

لابى وامى

9_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
امس

10_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
30


11_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

اننا كنت اعيش عبث

12_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

حياتى الجديدة

13_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
نعم حياتى انا


14_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

15_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟

لا احد 
16_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

لا
17_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

عقله 

18_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟

كن ما تحب ان تراه فلن يراك الاخرون مثلك 


19_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

بلالالالاش دى


20_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ؟*[/b]

خلانى اعيط فى الاخر


----------

